# WWIII comes to Edmonton in new thriller



## daftandbarmy (24 Mar 2008)

WWIII comes to Edmonton in new thriller

Alberta ground zero in Clancy series novel
Richard Helm, The Edmonton Journal
Published: Friday, March 21

EDMONTON - A volley of Tomahawk missiles fired from a U.S. submarine in the Arctic slam into the High Level Bridge, sending it crashing to the river below in three massive chunks.

American and Russian troops trade bullets and grenades in the stairwell of the Calgary Tower. Up in High Level, the townspeople take to the barricades, armed with shotguns and hunting knives, as invaders stream down from the Northwest Territories.


http://www.canada.com/edmontonjournal/news/story.html?id=93fbc4b1-aee1-4b1d-997a-98f137812b30


----------



## benny88 (24 Mar 2008)

Looks cool! Interesting scenario. This para from the article made me laugh:


_The fictional Canadian prime minister here, one Robert Emerson, is described as "about as low-key and conservative as they come," and lives up to that billing in particularly ineffectual fashion. With Russian forces running wild in the streets of Edmonton and Calgary, Emerson infuriates the U.S. president by resolutely refusing to order the Canadian military into action. He decides Canada has less to lose if it does nothing at all.

"And if we play the victim of two evil superpowers, we might actually gain something: the world's sympathy," Emerson declares._

   Anyone feel like we would cool our heels with the Russians inside our borders?


----------



## slowmode (24 Mar 2008)

This is very interesting. If any of you are interested this is also being developed into a game called Tom Clancy's EndWar


----------



## Rocketryan (24 Mar 2008)

Oh thought this was about to be a movie

Book sounds good, I'll probably buy it


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Mar 2008)

Hmm... might have to add this to my Tom Clancy collection.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (24 Mar 2008)

Excellent book.I bought it in Texas last month and it made for an excellent read.

For those familiar with Edmonton it brings the book at life at some points.

Excellent read,and the Canadians act approperately/as per an American book (onlt thing I didnt like)

Only good Canadian was the helo pilot,and the hunters up north!

Lots of twist and turns.

Also coming out as a video game soon.


----------



## Pea (24 Mar 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Up in High Level, the townspeople take to the barricades, armed with shotguns and hunting knives, as invaders stream down from the Northwest Territories.



Too cool. I'm going to have to check this book out, since it actually mentions little ole High Level, where I grew up.   Very neat to see!


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Mar 2008)

Going to have to get this one. Looks like it would be good.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (24 Mar 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> This is very interesting. If any of you are interested this is also being developed into a game called Tom Clancy's EndWar



Funny thing is that IIRC it says on the cover "based on the top selling game"...
Yet it had not been released yet!
High hopes I guess.

If the game follows the same story line I'm very interested....and besides who hasnt wanted to kick Russian butt on home soil? ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Mar 2008)

Geez another book were Canada is portrayed as bufoonish and cowardly. I won't be supporting Tom Clancy.


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Mar 2008)

ditto


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Mar 2008)

I think that Tom Clancy is a big fat goof.  I first read The Hunt for Red October, and I really liked it.  I did.  Then I read Red Storm Rising, after which I resolved to NEVER read anything from him again.  He is pompous, he writes poorly and comes off as a know-it-all.  
Compare his "Red Storm Rising" with "First Clash" or "Red Army", and you'll see what I mean.  Where "Red Storm Rising" fails, in parts is that he knows jack shit about land warfare, and it shows, very much so.  As an example, the ONE US division that gets disembarked "in record time" and then makes its way, intact, across Europe, during a big war, and THEN makes THE killer blow that wins the war?  Too "cowboy" and too "just in time" for my liking.
"First Clash" is a first-rate novel, written as a training publication, but stands on its own as a novel.  If you are a Canadian Junkie who wants to see Canadian Soldiers in action, then read "First Clash".
Red Army, on the other hand, doesn't have a Hollywood storybook ending (but neither does First Clash: 4 CMBG does well against the Soviets, but they sure do get the crap kicked out of them), and the author REALLY knows his stuff (He talks about the "Combat Recce Patrol" that fights for its life as the rest of the Advance Guard closes up.  This guy paints a really good picture about the echeloned attack, etc)
As well, unlike Clancy, First Clash and Red Army don't go like this: "The Sgt looked into his AT-35A Optical Tracking Thermal Device and zeroed in on the M1A2 SEP Abrams Main Battle Tank and depressed the switch.  The AT-4 SPANDREL wire guided, optically tracked system started unrolling its 4.5 km of wire as it......*yawn*"
It's more like "Sgt so and so aimed and fired.  His missile hit the tank and exploded in a shower of sparks, but the tank kept coming.  It must have been one of the new Leopards he had heard about".  That's right folks, only ONCE is a tank/APC whatever mentioned by type.

Anyway, don't give Clancy more reason to like himself.  Buy FIRST CLASH and RED ARMY today and really enjoy two good novels.


----------



## TCBF (25 Mar 2008)

- To get the full effect of reading Ralph Peters' "Red Army", you had to have read it as a Lynx Recce Ptl Comd in Lahr.



"Peters was born in Pottsville, Pennsylvania, but grew up in Schuylkill Haven. His father was a coal miner and unsuccessful businessman. Peters has written "I am a miner's son, and my father was a self-made man who unmade himself in my youth."

Peters enlisted in the Army as a private, and spent ten years in Germany working in military intelligence. Years later, during the 2004 Killian documents controversy, Peters pointed out that in his front-line division in 1977, five years after the memos in question were allegedly written, only the general's secretary had an electric typewriter. It was, he says, too primitive to produce the documents in question, and moreover, National Guard units "…got the junk we didn't want."

After returning from Germany, Peters attended Officer Candidate School and received his commission, eventually attending the Command and General Staff College, and still later graduated from the U.S. Army War College, in Carlisle, PA. His last assignment was to the Office of the Deputy Chief of Staff for Intelligence. He retired in 1998 with the rank of Lieutenant Colonel. ..."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralph_Peters


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 Mar 2008)

When I read the title of this thread, my first reaction was: "HELL YES!! They're finally turning Red Storm Rising into a movie,(using Edmonton as a place to shoot scenes)"
But I guess this is sufficient enough.  
I'll just have to re-learn myself how to reed befour I pick this book up. 

Midget


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I'll just have to re-learn myself how to reed befour I pick this book up.
> 
> Midget



That's why I always wait for the movies!    This would be me, reading a Tom Clancy book.... :boring:


----------



## slowmode (25 Mar 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Funny thing is that IIRC it says on the cover "based on the top selling game"...
> Yet it had not been released yet!
> High hopes I guess.
> 
> If the game follows the same story line I'm very interested....and besides who hasnt wanted to kick Russian butt on home soil? ;D



The game is rumored to be an RTS, similar to that of age of empires, command and conquer, star craft.


----------



## TCBF (25 Mar 2008)

- Once we build those two new pipelines that will whisk the oil-sands straight to the USA (so they don't have to employ all of those unionized Canadians to refine it), they will have to factor 'pipeline security' into their game.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (25 Mar 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> The game is rumored to be an RTS, similar to that of age of empires, command and conquer, star craft.



Very nice.My SQ was telling me it was a voice controlled game.I pictured first person!
Love RTS games.



			
				TCBF said:
			
		

> - Once we build those two new pipelines that will whisk the oil-sands straight to the USA (so they don't have to employ all of those unionized Canadians to refine it), they will have to factor 'pipeline security' into their game.



Hence the stryker's crossing over to keep the Russians at bay/green b******/euro union..... ;D


----------



## FSTO (25 Mar 2008)

Has anyone read this yet? I guess that it is set in Alberta where the Russians invade us via NWT so that they can have our oil. The Americans ride to our rescue since we are unable or unwilling to help ourselves.

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/Endwar-Tom-Clancy/9780425222140-item.html


----------



## catalyst (25 Mar 2008)

Havne't read it yet but I had a shelf of them fall on my head. 

I guess thats my next read to recommend to people (I work at Chapters). 

By the way people, save your money and go to chapters/indigo/coles/worlds biggest books/smithbooks. Its 30% off because its a best seller (or it was, last week)


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Mar 2008)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> By the way people, *save your money * and go to chapters/indigo/coles/worlds biggest books/smithbooks. Its 30% off because its a best seller (or it was, last week)


I have a better way to save your money: don't buy it.  I stand by my assessment of Tom Clancy's writing.  Purchase Ralph Peters' book "Red Army", or Kenneth Macksay's book "First Clash".

TBCF: I enjoyed Ralph Peters' book not as a recce pl commander, but instead as a budding wannabe grognard who had just purchased the latest game of the Assault Series ;D


----------

